# Need Pundamillia nyereri advice



## Mxfox88 (Jul 25, 2013)

i have 7 ruti islands at around 1" - 2" in a 135 gal with two male and 2 female red rubs around 3". 
Last night i found a pun dead, not sure if it was from the peacock or from another pun. 2 of the pun have been ufc fighting lately. the dominant male peacock has the whole tank pushed to one side and chases everything. I have a 55 setup and was wondering if i should move the nyereri to the 55 or should i stock the 135 with more fish to chill out the male peacock any advice is apperciated.


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm finding it real hard to believe that your Nyereri are being bullied by any species of peacock. Nyereri can usually good their own against anything which is why I mix them with even aggressive Mbuna.

I have one in my mixed tank now that is the current tank boss and his colors have exploded.
.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have mixed nyererei with both mbuna and haps/peacocks with limited success. I like them best in species tanks.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

I have had great luck mixing my nyererei with mbuna, but when mixed with peacocks and haps, i have found the nyererei to be too dominant.......I agree with Bowfront on finding it hard to believe a peacock is bullying a nyererei.


----------



## Hock (Mar 23, 2012)

Growing out Nyererei can be "bullied" by Peacocks. I have some Kyoga and Makobe Islands in a 20l that range from 1 inch to 1.5 inches and theres a Red Fin Borleyi thats about 2.5 inches and a Eureka Red male around the same length in with them and the Eureka Red will chase off the Vics from his little spot and break up fights. He wont attack them per say but he is the boss of the tank atm.


----------



## CaliforniaCichlids (Aug 5, 2003)

I currently have a tank with wild Pundamilia Nyererei Red Juma Island breeding just fine with a wild group of Aulonocara Ngara flametail,, both groups breeding well and both species full color show. I have found this year peacocks and Nyererei do well together. I have found when using wild mbuna that the mbuna are too active and bother the Nyererei... both ngara and nyererei have been producing lots of fry this year in a 60 gallon tank, females hold no problem.. currently have 2 ngara females holding. Nyererei = 1M+4f AND Ngara = 1M+4F - I use a couple tall bushy plastic plants in the tank and holding females seek shelter in the middle of the plastic plants.


----------

